# Yearly mileage totals



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Do most of you use the yearly mileage from Uber to back up your deduction ? Or do you need to use a more specific system is log ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Do most of you use the yearly mileage from Uber to back up your deduction ? Or do you need to use a more specific system is log ?


I use good old-fashioned pen and paper


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I use good old-fashioned pen and paper


The only time IRS wants odometer reading is at beginning and end of year. They do not require it daily. If your daily mileage added up comes close to your yearly mileage I think we are ok.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> The only time IRS wants odometer reading is at beginning and end of year. They do not require it daily. If your daily mileage added up comes close to your yearly mileage I think we are ok.


 If you think that's all you need, then why are you asking if a more specific system is needed?

If you use your vehicle for personal use and for ubering, I would think the IRS would want more than January 1st and December 31st odometer readings.&#129335;&#127996; I also don't trust Uber's Mileage summary and I want to make sure I claim every mile.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I use a daily pen and paper log as well. It is more accurate than Uber and it meets IRS requirements. Do I want to trust an auditor will accept Uber and or Lyft Summary, No!

What happens if you get deactivated, do you want to trust Uber and or Lyft will give you the summaries after you were deactivated?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> If you think that's all you need, then why are you asking if a more specific system is needed?
> 
> If you use your vehicle for personal use and for ubering, I would think the IRS would want more than January 1st and December 31st odometer readings.&#129335;&#127996; I also don't trust Uber's Mileage summary and I want to make sure I claim every mile.


What I am saying is you do not have to use odometer readings at any time durring the year while keeping track of your miles. If you read my original post that is what I said.


Daisey77 said:


> If you think that's all you need, then why are you asking if a more specific system is needed?
> 
> If you use your vehicle for personal use and for ubering, I would think the IRS would want more than January 1st and December 31st odometer readings.&#129335;&#127996; I also don't trust Uber's Mileage summary and I want to make sure I claim every mile.


I did not say that's all you need. I said it's the only two times you have to use odometer reading for IRS. Read a little more closely next time.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> What I am saying is you do not have to use odometer readings at any time durring the year while keeping track of your miles. If you read my original post that is what I said.
> 
> I did not say that's all you need. I said it's the only two times you have to use odometer reading for IRS. Read a little more closely next time.


 If what you are trying to say is, you only need the total number of miles driven versus Breaking it down to beginning mileage and ending mileage with total, you're doing a pretty shitty job explaining that. Either way, pen and paper should suffice


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I use MyRideTrac for backup. Another good one is TripLog but I found it difficult to use. I have talked to other drivers and they had no problems.


FLKeys said:


> I use a daily pen and paper log as well. It is more accurate than Uber and it meets IRS requirements. Do I want to trust an auditor will accept Uber and or Lyft Summary, No!
> 
> What happens if you get deactivated, do you want to trust Uber and or Lyft will give you the summaries after you were deactivated?


-------------------
Curious -- Do you record the pickup and drop off address along with the mileage?

There is a Tax Pro on this site. Ask him what the I.R.S. wants for proof of trips and miles driven.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Triplog app. And 54k last year over 2 cars.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> I use MyRideTrac for backup. Another good one is TripLog but I found it difficult to use. I have talked to other drivers and they had no problems.
> 
> -------------------
> Curious -- Do you record the pickup and drop off address along with the mileage?
> ...


I record everything needed on paper to transfer to my excel spreadsheet.

This is a sample with made up information:










In the car I use a steno pad and pen, I can record all the details on one line on each half of the page. One steno Pad lasts me about a year. I like the spiral binding on top, it does not get in my way. Once you get used to recording everything it takes seconds. If I am in a rushed situation I screen shot the waybill and add the address detail when I get a second or two. My market is not slammed busy so it is no big deal for me to record the information.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> The only time IRS wants odometer reading is at beginning and end of year. They do not require it daily. If your daily mileage added up comes close to your yearly mileage I think we are ok.


The IRS requires a contemporaneous mileage log to support your claim of business related vehicle expenses.
From IRS Publication 463:


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Arn't all rides tracked from time you accept the ride until you drop off rider ? Can't you use those records ?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Arn't all rides tracked from time you accept the ride until you drop off rider ? Can't you use those records ?


Homework, do your homework.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Arn't all rides tracked from time you accept the ride until you drop off rider ? Can't you use those records ?


Yep you can


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Arn't all rides tracked from time you accept the ride until you drop off rider ? Can't you use those records ?


Yes you can, you can also be missing valuable deductible miles. You could risk, may be low ris, the IRS disallowing your mileage.

Until the IRS comes up with a standard (I doubt they will) for rideshare I'll keep accurate written records.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I use a daily pen and paper log as well. It is more accurate than Uber and it meets IRS requirements. Do I want to trust an auditor will accept Uber and or Lyft Summary, No!
> 
> What happens if you get deactivated, do you want to trust Uber and or Lyft will give you the summaries after you were deactivated?


Good points


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> I use MyRideTrac for backup. Another good one is TripLog but I found it difficult to use. I have talked to other drivers and they had no problems.
> 
> -------------------
> Curious -- Do you record the pickup and drop off address along with the mileage?
> ...


I do not include the pick up and drop off addresses. If IRS asked Uber does keep records. I make sure I get my first ping before I leave my home. That way every mile there on is deductable.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I do not include the pick up and drop off addresses. If IRS asked Uber does keep records. I make sure I get my first ping before I leave my home. That way every mile there on is deductable.


You get to claim mileage starting from your house anyways. You don't have to be connected to a passenger. You can claim all miles from when you leave your driveway and are in search of your first passenger


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Triplog


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> You get to claim mileage starting from your house anyways. You don't have to be connected to a passenger. You can claim all miles from when you leave your driveway and are in search of your first passenger


Thank you I appreciate that information.


----------



## oldnavyht3 (Jul 17, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Arn't all rides tracked from time you accept the ride until you drop off rider ? Can't you use those records ?


go ahead, short change yourself.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

oldnavyht3 said:


> go ahead, short change yourself.


I'm not saying I don't use other mileage. I'm just saying I don't have to write down addresses. Please read carefully before you respond.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> Thank you I appreciate that information.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 417283
> View attachment 417284
> View attachment 417285


Outstanding information. 
So would a log book be ok with your daily mileage and the purpose being seeking passengers and picking them up and driving them to there destination.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> If what you are trying to say is, you only need the total number of miles driven versus Breaking it down to beginning mileage and ending mileage with total, you're doing a pretty shitty job explaining that. Either way, pen and paper should suffice


it was clear to me because it's exactly what I do

My car(all cars?) has a trip meter I set it to zero when I accept my first ride of the day and note the mileage at the end of my day. If I work two shifts I record the mileage and reset the meter at the end of each shift.

I keep a daily log of each ride: the total mileage and total time also the paid mileage and paid time and of course total dollars earned.

I also keep track of three ratios: dollars per total miles; paid miles to total miles and paid time to total time

dollars earned and total miles are kept for the IRS and me The other numbers are to help me improve efficiency


Jimmy44 said:


> Arn't all rides tracked from time you accept the ride until you drop off rider ? Can't you use those records ?


I believe they report total on app miles


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

oldfart said:


> it was clear to me because it's exactly what I do
> 
> My car(all cars?) has a trip meter I set it to zero when I accept my first ride of the day and note the mileage at the end of my day. If I work two shifts I record the mileage and reset the meter at the end of each shift.
> 
> ...


I do the same


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

oldfart said:


> My car(all cars?) has a trip meter I set it to zero when I accept my first ride of the day and note the mileage at the end of my day. If I work two shifts I record the mileage and reset the meter at the end of each shift.


The way I read the IRS instructions, Pub.463 for example, they want odometer readings in a contemporaneous log, not total daily miles from a resettable trip meter.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

oldfart said:


> it was clear to me because it's exactly what I do
> 
> My car(all cars?) has a trip meter I set it to zero when I accept my first ride of the day and note the mileage at the end of my day. If I work two shifts I record the mileage and reset the meter at the end of each shift.
> 
> ...


Thanks I thought I was pretty clear myself. Thanks for the detailed


Older Chauffeur said:


> The way I read the IRS instructions, Pub.463 for example, they want odometer readings in a contemporaneous log, not total daily miles from a resettable trip meter.


I took his reply to mean he uses the meter as a tool to get his daily deductable mileage. That number must fall within his odometer readings for that day.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Do most of you use the yearly mileage from Uber to back up your deduction ? Or do you need to use a more specific system is log ?


Use the app called Stride, works great and gives you reports for tax time. I've been audited before, trust me you need detailed reports.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

OCUberGuy said:


> Use the app called Stride, works great and gives you reports for tax time. I've been audited before, trust me you need detailed reports.


Thanks just downloaded Stride. Will keep doing manual log as well. Glad you survived the audit. I wonder if some audits end up with taxpayer getting less of a tax bill ?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks just downloaded Stride. Will keep doing manual log as well. Glad you survived the audit. I wonder if some audits end up with taxpayer getting less of a tax bill ?


I know many drivers like the apps that track mileage. I found I was losing about 4% of my miles when I compared my odometer readings to 1 month of doing both paper and an app. That would come out to a loss of about 1600 miles a year. That is a sizeable lo$$.

I also compare my odometer mileage to what Uber/Lyft pays me and have found several come up short. I put in for a fare adjustment and get paid the extra miles. You can usually tell what trips will come up short by the straight line on U/L map instead of it following the roads. They blame this on a connection loss. Yeah right.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I know many drivers like the apps that track mileage. I found I was losing about 4% of my miles when I compared my odometer readings to 1 month of doing both paper and an app. That would come out to a loss of about 1600 miles a year. That is a sizeable lo$$.
> 
> I also compare my odometer mileage to what Uber/Lyft pays me and have found several come up short. I put in for a fare adjustment and get paid the extra miles. You can usually tell what trips will come up short by the straight line on U/L map instead of it following the roads. They blame this on a connection loss. Yeah right.


Very interesting and informative thanks for sharing. I will start comparing my odometer with U/L.


----------

